# cable box reboot



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

My guess is your cable wire is defective or the terminal in the box is bad. The box won't reboot without a signal


----------



## hockeydad20 (Mar 9, 2017)

I had the cable guy redo some cable wires and had the power company redo connections at the pole and house, still have an issue.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Unless you have something bad with your extension cord then there is no reason for the box not to work if you plugged it into the same outlet the other tv's work on.

If you have another box that works then move it over to the area that doesn't work and see what happens.


----------



## hockeydad20 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have tried 2 different good cable boxes and they dont work (boxes work with other tv's). I left the original configuration together and on over night and everything worked this morning but that wont last. Sometime, maybe not today it will go out again. I havent tried plugging the tv and the cable box together into and outlet somewhere else, just doesnt make sense.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

hockeydad20 said:


> Had the cable repair guy at the house, cable box looses power and wont reboot to watch television (not the box). Cable box works in other parts of the house on other tv sets, so I ran an extension cord from outlet that I know works to tv still no good. Cable guy has me turn on microwave oven and he ran a load test, amperage went down, should go up. Tells me I have a possible neutral problem in house. Looking for a little help and trying to understand why cable box isn't working using extension cord from what appears to be good outlet (is the extension cord causing drop in line voltage to cable box)?


Yeah, I know this is an old thread but.
First, your cable guy is an "artist of the bull pucky". Did a "load test", on a kitchen circuit, to check a convenience circuit, to find a "possible neutral problem". Wow. Cable boxes don't draw much current, so turning on the micro-wave made _what_ amperage to go down? Is the TV plugged into the same outlet as the cable box? Does the TV still work when the box doesn't? It's the box.


----------

